# Conflicting Termite reports



## Cindy4 (May 23, 2012)

We are in the process of selling our home and the buyer's termite inspection shows termites in the exact place that we had treated 6 years ago, so we had another inspection done by another inspection company and ours claim that the termite sight shows OLD termite activity that we had treated 6 years ago. What do we do now?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Show the buyer YOUR inspection results? Tell them that some people lie to get more business?
Have their inspection company provide live termites, removed from the home while YOU are there watching, as proof?

DM


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Had to tent my house in N California a second time because the buyers would not close until I did. I was fuming but just went with it knowing the bugs had all just been gassed to death! There person wanted the job but I assure you did not get it. That made him angry but too bad. I hate the games termite industry people play!


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Dig up your old real-estate paperwork from when you bought the house. If that inspection/treatment report shows termite evidence in the same location that will provide evidence that the problem is old. Real estate transactions throw everything into a higher than usual liability level. It’s the most dangerous part of our business. Documentation helps a lot. In reality the buyers lending agency will probably call the shots more than anyone.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

and for your satisfaction, if they show that they found termite "dust"(poop), looks like poppy seeds), sweep them/vacuum it away then inspect during the following days/week to see if more show up. If you see "new" droppings, chasnce are you do have them present.


----------

